# Fng



## 502Kev (Jan 31, 2020)

Another FKN New Guy

Old guy too lol. I'll be 62 in June. I've been a member and combination lurker on ASF for two or three years as 502Kev. Yep, I lift and supplement with AAS. I'm on TRT obviously. I Love the 19 nor's but evidently they don't like my dick, or me busting nuts, so I've moved on to (for a little while lol) more friendly blends. I'm fixing to get back in the gym hard (life got in the way for a few months) and run this one with some SD oral, and Sust injectable... TE 100mg / Mast E 100mg / Tren E 100mg / ME 100mg / Bold 100mg

Big fan of Sustanon and Proviron. Thanks to Admin, I think I'm going to get to be good friends with Masterone

I love reading anything and everything on AAS

A pleasure to meet y'all


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 31, 2020)

Welcome to IMF kev!


----------



## ordawg1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Welcome - glad to see you over here -OD


----------



## macedog24 (Feb 1, 2020)

On behalf of StraightUpKratom and PuritySourceLabs welcome to imf


----------



## adhome01 (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HeavyMetalMadMan (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## solidassears (Feb 3, 2020)

502Kev said:


> Another FKN New Guy
> 
> Old guy too lol. I'll be 62 in June. I've been a member and combination lurker on ASF for two or three years as 502Kev. Yep, I lift and supplement with AAS. I'm on TRT obviously. I Love the 19 nor's but evidently they don't like my dick, or me busting nuts, so I've moved on to (for a little while lol) more friendly blends. I'm fixing to get back in the gym hard (life got in the way for a few months) and run this one with some SD oral, and Sust injectable... TE 100mg / Mast E 100mg / Tren E 100mg / ME 100mg / Bold 100mg
> 
> ...



62 isn't old, it's just getting to a mature middle age... I'm 67 so 62 can't be old!


----------



## Bune (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcom. Bienvenue !


----------

